# Kappa Lupi Nebulae



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Fictitious Nebulae in the southern Constellation of Lupus. Painted in Serif DrawPlus X5.

Note the comet heading for the central star.......


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Wham!*

.............The Comet shock wave hits the star, a cosmic demolition has been put into motion.


----------

